# The weird things we say...



## JennWakely

Being a home haunter and prop builder, have you ever told someone what you were doing and it sounded very strange?? I could say I was prop building, but when I asked what I was doing yesterday I said "putting nipples on my paper mache Devil." today, I would say I spray painting his butt.... how about ya'll?


----------



## Terra

Ha, Ha, ha! _"putting nipples on my paper mache Devil"_ <snort>

Today I would say, _"Uncovering the head that's entombed"_


----------



## scareme

The other day I recieved an e-mail that started, "I was stripping the fur off of an Elmo, and thought of you." Anywhere else that would sound strange, but for us, we know it's just prop building. 
My sister asked me how I learned how to do something, and I will answer Goblin or Spooky1 or Front Yard Fright. Then she asked, "Don't you have any friends without strange sounding names?" I never think how weird our names sound to others.


----------



## JennWakely

What I said yesterday: 
I put nipples on the Devil, and everyone thought it was weird... then I realized I did that, but didn't give him a belly button... but then I wondered out loud: Would the Devil have a belly button? was he given birth to? How was he created... ah, now we're over thinking it....


----------



## quavondraii

I had just found a small gumball machine at an indoor flea market and was thinking of putting barbie doll heads in it. Halfway home it occurred to me and I said "Oh man, all my barbie dolls are in the basement" I am a 32 year old man.....lol


----------



## vampyrespro

Today I said that I needed a skeleton to corpse. I got some strange looks for it LMAO!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

asked for liquid latex at hobby lobby, got some really strange looks and was asked what do you need that for, also asked for a head


----------



## whynotgrl666

I was buying a quantity of different red paints and when asked replied..." its for my blood spatter"


----------



## Intellagirl

Our local hardware store sees us so often that they've jokingly offered to give us a set of keys to the place. I've told them so many weird things that now the cashiers try to guess what we're building. I went in today to buy joint compound and some burlap and the girl at the counter said "Ah! More monster mud, huh?" I was so proud of her! Another convert.


----------



## Haunted Nana

LOL thats a gem quavondrail. When my friends son was little when he got angry with his Mom he would take her collectable barbies rip head, arms and legs of of them and cut thier hair. I guess he would fit right in this forum.LOL


----------



## Bump In The Night

I walked into Home Depot asking if they sold body bags or any material that I could make body bags with. After the raised eyebrows and a moment of silence, the clerk asked, "whaaaaaat"??? I said nevermind and went to look myself.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bump if you Large trash bags work and it doubles as clean up


----------



## Melanormal

LOL! I get a kick out of telling my non-haunting friend weird things that I'm doing. When asked today about a scratch on my arm, I was able to say that "my ghost scratched me while I was ripping off her arm"! (It's a chicken wire ghost)


----------



## CycloneJack

My ten year old son asked me today if he could to add more blood to the severed ears we have and that made me stop and think for a second. I just went back to work adding more black paint to my zombie doll prop. Yeah, we live in a different world.


----------



## Spookwriter

Someone called the other day, asked what I was doing....I was painting my alligator, I said.

And I had to explain...the 'gator was jacked up in the garage, building new rear legs.

Or the other day when someone asked me what I was doing in the woods....I was tying a baby to a tree.


They should know not to ask me what I'm doing this time of year...it always comes out sounding wrong.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

haha that one has me belly rolling


----------



## msgatorslayer

I think it's funny going into Dollar Tree asking about their body parts. I know I've said some odd things but can't think of anything atm.

My boss said something weird to me last week because I had a Wag's skellie, still bundled up, in the back seat of my car. And I forgot it was there.

Boss comes in "Debbbbby, that's it! I'm calling the police and turning in you in for murder!"

Ha? What? What are you talking about? 

He says "I see it. You have a body in your car. And you didn't even try hiding it in the trunk. You want to be caught!!"

Everyone got a good laugh outta it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

msgatorslayer said:


> I think it's funny going into Dollar Tree asking about their body parts. I know I've said some odd things but can't think of anything atm.
> 
> My boss said something weird to me last week because I had a Wag's skellie, still bundled up, in the back seat of my car. And I forgot it was there.
> 
> Boss comes in "Debbbbby, that's it! I'm calling the police and turning in you in for murder!"
> 
> Ha? What? What are you talking about?
> 
> He says "I see it. You have a body in your car. And you didn't even try hiding it in the trunk. You want to be caught!!"
> 
> Everyone got a good laugh outta it.


My boss says the same thing


----------



## chili

This last weekend a friend called and asked what I was doing. Hacking the gear boxes from my daughters old powerwheels corvette to get the rpm's right for my spiderirders victim so it thrashes just the way I want it. Ten minutes later he showed up with a twelve pack.


----------



## halloweenfan5

Me talking to my brother: "Yeah, I've been driving around with a skeleton in my passenger seat for the last two weeks!"


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

"So do you want to make the guts or should I?", "Oh no, I will. I'm gonna need some pantyhose though. Do we have enough liquid latex?", "Yeah, are you using the natural or the flesh colored?", "I dunno I was gonna dye some pink-ish."


Meanwhile, my mom looks at my dad and I like we've grown spare heads. That still wasn't as weird as "What size clothes do you think this skeleton wears?"


----------



## Danceswithdoom

I was talking to a friend the other day working on a prop. I told them that I was "just taping up my dog's severed head". Then I realized what I said and said "no wait! Let me explain!" Lol.
I said what I said because we have this old stylist's practice head that our dog likes to use as a chew toy. We call it the severed head because thats what it looks like. I am currently turning it into a decapitated zombie head.


----------



## WitchyKitty

"Reattached Grimm's head back on to his body today..." 
**(Wind has been rough this October here, my floating Grimm Reaper in my front graveyard got blown down from his hanging spot on the roof, thrown hard against the house, landed in the bushes and his head was ripped off! Had to put his head back on and this time decided to stake him up on a pole in the yard instead of hanging. He just gets too damaged hanging in the wind.)


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Ok, it's not Halloween decor, but it is still kinda weird... "I can't get the flamingo to hold still so I can make a camel costume for it."


----------



## The-Dullahan

Oh, I must have thousands. I shop at Lowes several times every week, so they are accustomed to me. At Halloween, the new employees learn I go all out and the rest of the year, they always learn I am "That Hearse Guy" they always see on the highway. Once I even had this slender Goth girl (Whom I later aptly named "Boots")they hired come up to me in the store and proclaim "You're the one everyone says I should meet." and turned around, saw her and said "Hmmm...Probably.". when she asked if there was anything I needed, I told her I was freerange shopping. "Well...I don't know what I need, but I will know it when I see it. I'm trying to build a frame for a daemon, you see and you don;t really have an aisle for that."

Eventually, I bought a lot of metal bars.

My Neighbours are pretty much accustomed to me and just understand I am like that. It is not unusal to come by and see skeletons on nooses hanging from my trees, because I got bored and felt like it. They all believed I was renting my Cadillac when it first made it to Florida after I arrived here myself. Mostly, because they saw it arrived on Halloween and they presumed it was part of my decorum. After a week went by and it was still there, they realized I just owned it (like I had been telling them all along) among other such cars in my collection. Now they just presume any antique or Hearse in my driveway belongs to me (though they occasionally belong to visiting friends)

Anyhow, I suppose back on topic, a more recent example was when I walked into a busy lobby at the Orlando Hilton and loudly shouted "Who here wants to help move a casket?" and immediately got ten volunteers. I hardly needed them all, as of only two of us brought caskets with us. We later had to move them back out of the hotel and into our Hearses, which resulted in a similar incident.


----------



## Shockwave199

I think in my demo vid for the wolf spitter I actually said he gives two good squirts with a nice thrust.

Dooohhhh.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"OHH, somebody is going to be making a lot of blue jean jackets." Said the fabric store clerk as she rolled up the Denum materials.
"No, we are making body bags."
Her smile found someplace else it wanted to be, her eyes now only looked down, she said no more.
Then my young Son said, "Yes, really, we are!"

Every year I would enter something in a local art show that was run by an art league of very elderly women who specialized in making paintings that looked like paint-by-numbers Barn& clown pictures,ex cetra.
My art was anything but. They would not realize was my art and sometimes they would be so enthralled looking at my "terrible, discussting " art they wouldn't find 2 seconds to look at their friend's art!
So one time I told the woman incharge that I just couldn't get my recent work through the door to display it.
"Oh, what does it look like?"
"You can see it through the window right here."
There was my car , a 1979 Ford Thunderbird, Black, with a wrecked,impaled ,motorcycle built into the massive dent in the passenger side door and a skeleton rider was also impaled on the wrecked bike,wearing a faux-fiberglass WW2 German biker helmet, holding the tachometer in one hand, looking down at it, his bike mirror doubled as my car's mirror on that side of the car. I even built the entire skeleton.
Most Medical professionals seeing this would ask me where I got the real skeleton?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I think most reactions I get from people follow along the lines of disbelief when I tell them what I am going to build or that I am going to build something from a worthless pile of junk they might have just given me.


----------



## The-Dullahan

"That won't work. Have you ever heard a real corpse? They sound more like **Imitates noise of impaling an un-embalmed corpse through the chest**. See? it's kind of more whispy."

This was greeted with a few odd stares and my Lackey's response of ;

"Well, you're the expert"


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> "OHH, somebody is going to be making a lot of blue jean jackets." Said the fabric store clerk as she rolled up the Denum materials.
> "No, we are making body bags."
> Her smile found someplace else it wanted to be, her eyes now only looked down, she said no more.
> Then my young Son said, "Yes, really, we are!"
> 
> Every year I would enter something in a local art show that was run by an art league of very elderly women who specialized in making paintings that looked like paint-by-numbers Barn& clown pictures,ex cetra.
> My art was anything but. They would not realize was my art and sometimes they would be so enthralled looking at my "terrible, discussting " art they wouldn't find 2 seconds to look at their friend's art!
> So one time I told the woman incharge that I just couldn't get my recent work through the door to display it.
> "Oh, what does it look like?"
> "You can see it through the window right here."
> There was my car , a 1979 Ford Thunderbird, Black, with a wrecked,impaled ,motorcycle built into the massive dent in the passenger side door and a skeleton rider was also impaled on the wrecked bike,wearing a faux-fiberglass WW2 German biker helmet, holding the tachometer in one hand, looking down at it, his bike mirror doubled as my car's mirror on that side of the car. I even built the entire skeleton.
> Most Medical professionals seeing this would ask me where I got the real skeleton?


Hehe... "Her smile found someplace else to be" LOVE it!!

Not too long ago, I was on my break at work, and I usually have a sketchbook wherein I draw all kinds of nasty monsters... this time I was drawing a rather putrescent zombie. Someone came up to look over my shoulder, the person, an older lady, much like you describe in your example said in a delighted tone, "Oh, drawings!" Then she said, "Oh. My." and quietly walked away. I chuckled evilly to myself.


----------



## 22606

Great, very amusing thread.

"I'm looking for a plush 'Frankenweenie'."

About prop: "I've seen more blood in a package of meat at Kroger..."


----------



## osenator

I must say this on almost every few week somewhere..

Cashere at store "Oh, and what are you going to use this for?"

Me : "Er... for.. er.. Halloween..."

Cashere giving me the weird look....


----------



## BobbyA

First I'd like to say to Gym Whourlfeld, "Her smile found someplace else it wanted to be, her eyes now only looked down, she said no more.". What a great turn of phrase. 

Second and I guess this sort of fits, my tag line is a direct quote from an investigator doing a background check for a high level clearance I had before retiring.
After talking to my coworkers, neighbors, friends, and most of my family, he finally stopped by my daughter's house. That was his first line after introducing himself. She asked if someone had said something about me and Halloween, he said no, that everyone spoken to had told him about it. Happily I guess Halloween isn't considered a threat to national security after all.


----------



## The-Dullahan

While not Halloween related at all, I feel (to most of you) the two would go hand in hand:

Myself: "No one in your family has a Hearse?"

New Neighbour after moving to Florida: "Erhm...No."

Naturally, this answer was met with my sister and I exchanging confused glances at one another and staring back in bewilderment.

I'm going to be honest, it still creeps me the **** out that things like that are seen as rare or unusual here.


----------



## JustWhisper

Thrift store clerk "Oh what a beautiful wedding dress. When is your wedding?" 
Me "It is not for me. I am going to rip it up, and cover it in dirt and put it on a corpse."

Same store, different clerk "That is a beautiful doll. Some little girl is going to be really happy."
Me "Probably not. I am going to rip her arm off and cover her in blood for a Halloween display."


And I actually find it amusing that when I go into Home Depot and tell the clerk I need a particular or general item, when asked what i will use it for they never flinch when I actually tell them. Most of them are quite intrigued. My local Ace hardware store saves stuff for me they are throwing out, and always wants to know what project I am making?


----------



## Paint It Black

Too funny, JW. I cannot ever bring myself to tell them the truth. I probably have a weird look on my face though, lol.


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

*In the kitchen with myriad powders and liquids smeared all over the counter*

Brother: "_What are you doing?!_"

Me: "Making blood."


Another one is when people ask about my animals. It's kind of Halloween related, I guess:

"Oh, how many pets do you have?"

Me: "Live or dead?"

The conversation usually ends there.


----------



## The-Dullahan

WickedWitchJessabel said:


> *In the kitchen with myriad powders and liquids smeared all over the counter*
> 
> Brother: "_What are you doing?!_"
> 
> Me: "Making blood."
> 
> 
> Another one is when people ask about my animals. It's kind of Halloween related, I guess:
> 
> "Oh, how many pets do you have?"
> 
> Me: "Live or dead?"
> 
> The conversation usually ends there.



Dead Pets. good market there. People pay good money for jarred animals. If I had the free time, I'd sell them all year long (As they cost me next to nothing to make, but for the last fourteen months, I have been tremendously busy)

Possible future occupation though.


----------



## kuroneko

I need you guys at my store. Everyone that comes through my store actually uses products as intended. It's soooo boring.

I say a lot of things. It's always fun to mess with my new cashiers. Everyone in my store pretty much knows about NHC now.

Things I've said lately:
"Honey?"
"Yea?"
"There are rats in the bathroom, so don't freak out."
"Okay."

(during my daily "foam dive" in our receiving dept)
"Hey can you keep an eye out for good size foam for me?"
"What size you need?"
"Oh like tombstone size..."

There are so many more I can't think of right now. I really don't think anything of it anymore.


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

The-Dullahan said:


> Dead Pets. good market there. People pay good money for jarred animals. If I had the free time, I'd sell them all year long (As they cost me next to nothing to make, but for the last fourteen months, I have been tremendously busy)
> 
> Possible future occupation though.


Yeah, it's fun. I live out in the country too, so scavenging for fresh bodies is fairly easy. (<<< Ha! Another one!)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WickedWitchJessabel said:


> Yeah, it's fun. I live out in the country too, so scavenging for fresh bodies is fairly easy. (<<< Ha! Another one!)


I would have to agree would love to have a show case or three... http://skullsunlimited.com
is a neat web site for finding some cridders or to see how much you could get for your works of art


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

moonwitchkitty said:


> I would have to agree would love to have a show case or three... http://skullsunlimited.com
> is a neat web site for finding some cridders or to see how much you could get for your works of art


I saw them on the National Geographic channel. Very cool company.  
I don't have anything big yet, but I do have a perfect mouse skull in a little bottle, complete with mandible. It's totally cute. I just have to bleach it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WWJ another good show is Oddities we caught a few episodes on Netflix Love it when they get a new skull in. they had one episode that i would love to have.. with the full cat skeleton put together. Just beautiful. especially after they stained the bones with tea


----------



## jimmy666

few minutes ago a friend called to ask me what i was doing and i said: i'm looking for an old cadillac hearse, pre 1962 and he asked: are you starting your own funeral home? i didn't think about it and said: no, my other car is having trouble starting in the morning and i want to have a second car for wen the bmw dies on me and it's a great car to have for halloween. he didn't reply so far, lol


----------



## jimmy666

WickedWitchJessabel said:


> Yeah, it's fun. I live out in the country too, so scavenging for fresh bodies is fairly easy. (<<< Ha! Another one!)


this sound creepy too if you don't know you are talking about animals, lol.


----------



## The-Dullahan

moonwitchkitty said:


> I would have to agree would love to have a show case or three... http://skullsunlimited.com
> is a neat web site for finding some cridders or to see how much you could get for your works of art


I know this site. I have never purchased anything from them, because EVERYTHING they offer is horrendously overpriced. In the event that I ever die (We Irish folk never actually die, we just sort of look that way) and I leave all of my skulls and skeletons to one person, if they chose to sell them online, at realistic prices, I could indirectly put this website out of business in no less than a month, I am sure.


----------



## The-Dullahan

WickedWitchJessabel said:


> Yeah, it's fun. I live out in the country too, so scavenging for fresh bodies is fairly easy. (<<< Ha! Another one!)


Well, one doesn't go through all the trouble of being born and raised in the cemetery business, get two PhD's in Mortuary Sciences and then just...never use any of that knowledge.

I actually have to jar about 24 pig fetuses this month. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## jimmy666

The-Dullahan said:


> Well, one doesn't go through all the trouble of being born and raised in the cemetery business, get two PhD's in Mortuary Sciences and then just...never use any of that knowledge.
> 
> I actually have to jar about 24 pig fetuses this month. Thanks for reminding me.


but you do drive a hearse, right? ;-)


----------



## The-Dullahan

Hearses in general have been a long-standing symbol of the Gallowglass for over 500 years now. You'll find many Irish and even Scottish people who drive them.


----------



## jimmy666

wish i had one, long time dream owning a pre 62 caddy hearse, but in belgium they are almost not to find and when you find one they are too expensive.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

a coworker asked what are you doing this afternoon (Making Zombies and molding body parts.


----------



## The-Dullahan

I have a '59 sitting safely away in Pennsylvania at the moment. She is a Superior and is absolutely immaculate (and will stay that way, because she was my Mum's).

Actually, it is the car I learned to drive in (though it has not been registered since '83, but that does not keep one from driving it on their own property,

The problem with learning to drive a '59 Cadillac, taking my road test in a charged pro-track '67 Chevelle SS that outruns lamborghinis and driving a plushy Fleetwood Brougham D'Elegance as my daily driver is that modern cars never meet up to my expectations when I am driving them. They are all so...small, plastic, cheap, tacky and powerless. It really scares me that people pay as much as they do for them.


----------



## Mandy Letmethink

Yeah, i can relate to all yall!
I have three of the hair cutting type heads just sitting on my counter for like 3 weeks now. There in the corner of the kitchen and I actually kinda forgot they were there, i guess i got used to them, lol. My sister came in and questioned me about them I casually told her i was going to feed them to the zombie hord. 
She never commented again, just gave me one of her looks like I'd lost my mind. My mother told me it isn't even easter yet, why am i working on halloween?
Some people just don't get it do they?


----------



## The_Caretaker

When I picked up a free quart of paint at my local ACE hardware, the cashier asked what I was planning on painting, My response was I was going to use it to rust my cemetery fence. After the quizzical look I explained to her that they were Halloween props.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

The_Caretaker said:


> When I picked up a free quart of paint at my local ACE hardware, the cashier asked what I was planning on painting, My response was I was going to use it to rust my cemetery fence. After the quizzical look I explained to her that they were Halloween props.


Yeah...I just stop making comments about Halloween props to store clearks. Makes me nervous wondering if the people from the funny farm are gonna show up and cart me away....or worse.....the police...


----------



## hallowicked

I have said "trying to pick out the best epitath for my tombstone". I then get a look of WTF then a look of concern as if I was dieing.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Mandy Letmethink said:


> Yeah, i can relate to all yall!
> I have three of the hair cutting type heads just sitting on my counter for like 3 weeks now. There in the corner of the kitchen and I actually kinda forgot they were there, i guess i got used to them, lol. My sister came in and questioned me about them I casually told her i was going to feed them to the zombie hord.
> She never commented again, just gave me one of her looks like I'd lost my mind. My mother told me it isn't even easter yet, why am i working on halloween?
> Some people just don't get it do they?



*I had called a local hairdressing school to ask if they were discarding any of the practice hair cutting heads. They said they would have 6 at the end of the semester. They actually called me back when they were available for pick up. When I stopped in, they handed me a clear plastic garbage bag with the heads inside. I work in a courthouse and alwas wear a suit. I cannot even describe the looks I got walking two blocks along a major downtown street at lunch time, wearing a suit and carring a clear plastic bag full of heads! It was priceless!*

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black

LOL @ Wolfbeard. Your description of yourself carrying the bag of heads throught town was hilarious.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Paint It Black said:


> LOL @ Wolfbeard. Your description of yourself carrying the bag of heads throught town was hilarious.


I should have added the fact that it was June, so no one was thinking halloween. Ahh, memories.

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black

Even better, wolf beard. I am still lol.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Sometimes, Halloween makes it no better. When I arrived in Florida and began having my cars trucked down (unable to bring everything in one trip) and my Cadillac was arriving, it got delayed four days. It actually arrived on the thirty-first of October...Halloween. I was rather shocked Floridians even knew what Halloween was (and their celebration of it still puzzles me) but you do not even know...

See, I had it unloaded up the street, off the side of the highway and had to drive it back home from there (no plate, no registration, no problem). It was early evening and I drove by all of my neighbourhood and all the little children and their parents. I recall it being a Friday (making me unable to register it until Monday) and not a single one of my neighbours was able to believe that I owned it, instead believing it was some sort of decoration I had rented for the day. Someplace I have a photograph from that day. It was groovy. It's immense size (antique Cadillacs are large enough without being commercial chassis packages) made it take up the entire bottom level of the carrier trailer it was on, which is designed to normally hold three cars.

By these days, I seldom actually use that house or piece of property, but when I do, the neighbours have learned that any time they see a new antique car, not to even question who owns it, because it is certainly myself behind the wheel. I suppose there are worse things to be known for.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought a dressing head from a thrift shop, Clerk asked me if i was going into cosmetology, tell her oh no I am going to test them out as Victims..


----------

